# experience with the WINDS Training Series?



## Willson (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello,

Do you have any experience with the *WINDS Training Series*, containing e.g.
- Winds Vol. 1 Basic Training for Concert Band 
- Winds Vol. 3 Harmony Training for the Ensemble 
- Winds Vol. 21 Sonority for Winds:Tuning, Balancing and Blending

See also http://catalog.bravomusicinc.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=4_31&sort=20a&page=3

Or do you have experience with similar methodologies? And in case of; which methods?

Thanks in advance

Kind Regards


----------

